# Are there mp3s of the Psalter online?



## RamistThomist (Sep 6, 2007)

I am currently imbibing the Trinity Psalter (tis the only one I have), and am wondering if there are mp3 or audio renditions of the Psalter online?

Thanks,


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 7, 2007)

Jacob -- Check out the links to mp3 Trinity Psalter recordings from my post in a previous thread. For other Psalters see other links provided in that thread, and in connection with the RPCNA Psalter, you can find mp3 recordings here, midi tunes here, and words here.


----------



## CanuckPuritan24 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not directly related to the thread question. But a great music resource that my wife and I thoroughly enjoy is www.reformedpraise.org . A fantastic website where you can download numerous free mp3s of classic hymns. Most of them have been slightly contemporized however without detracting from the rich content. 

Check it out.


----------

